
You asked me to prove mob programming works. Here’s the proof - beerhacker
https://medium.com/@samuel.fare/you-asked-me-to-prove-mob-programming-works-heres-the-proof-70eb6a1d0279
======
Cypher
You've seemed to have left out the proof...

